# newborn kitten losing weight



## nikkiwicker (Jun 15, 2015)

*newborn kitten losing weight*
Hi im new to here looking for help with a kitten which was born yesturday early morning and has lost wieght xx


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

How much weight? More than one kitten? Have you seen them suckling? Have you checked for a cleft palete? Does mum seem OK?


----------



## nikkiwicker (Jun 15, 2015)

2 kittens mums ok he looks as if hes suckling when he was born he weight was 139grams and today its 132grams the other weight was exactly the same when born but he has gained it hes 146grams today mum had 2 kittens about 1 yr ago and one died not sure y and other had cleft palate and had to be put down how do i check for cleft palate


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Gently open his mouth and have a look. Hope you plan to spay mum - she has a rather chequered history.

I don't think the weight loose isn't huge, see what tomorrow brings. Sometimes some kittens do lose a bit in the first day or so like human babies do.


----------



## nikkiwicker (Jun 15, 2015)

yh as soon as she can iv just check it looks normal check both they both look the same i googled it to get a pic and from what i can see it dont look like it and just made sure he is suckling hes defantily latch on but does seem to have trouble finding one and the other does seem quite greedy and sometimes pushes him off so best keep a eye on them mum is very protective


----------



## nikkiwicker (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Two threads now on this - sorry. I have moved your original thread over to breeding but didn't see that you had started this one. I see @OrientalSlave has given you similar advice to mine on the other thread so I will delete the first thread and leave this one.
Aggh - apologies - I just deleted the wrong one but have managed to retrieve this one.
OP I hope your kitten is okay and you can get him feeding and gaining weight


----------



## nikkiwicker (Jun 15, 2015)

ok thank u kitten has gained weight today he is 145grams now NEED SOME ADVICE ON MUM NOW she has upset tummy and wont go in her litter tray not been for a wee since yesturday early morning and not drinking water not sure what to do she seems ok but not sure if im just panicing too much


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

Upset tummy can be normal because she ate the afterbirth ( or I'm assuming she did?), so if not used to raw meat it can make her poo runny. Is she going in the tray to poo or just lying in it? Is she still feeding and washing kittens? If she's got runny poo and lactating she may not have a lot of liquid left to wee out, especially if she's not drinking much. She might not want to leave kittens if she's only just had them, try putting food and water right near her for a bit but make sure kittens can't roll into it, as they're blind they can't see any danger. If she's lethargic and lying in runny poo get her to vet for antibiotics and exam to make sure not another stuck in there, possibly dead and rotting. If she's contentedly feeding kittens and washing them don't panic too much, she's probably just over protective of them and digesting the afterbirth.


----------



## nikkiwicker (Jun 15, 2015)

ok thank u she wont poo in the litter tray food and water are next to her so is the tray she jumped out my kitchen window to poo in the gareden and came straight back she is doing really well with the kittens but just bit worried about her she only left the box to go poo but wont use the tray and thats it she dont leave them


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

She sounds like a normal, protective new mum. Just be careful letting her out if anything could scare her off, or another cat come in through the window, depends on your neighbourhood really. Some cats don't like trays if used to toileting outside. We had the opposite with one cat, she'd run across the garden legs crossed, cry at the window to be let in, use her tray and then go back outside! Keep up the weighing if she'll let you, just once per day at about the same time. Enjoy them.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

You could try putting soil including some from where she has deposited in her litter tray. If it's an open tray try giving her a covered one as well (put a large box with an access hole cut in over a normal tray) and vice versa.

Continuing to letting her out to toilet could well lead to her getting pregnant again, hopefully you plan spaying her as soon as your vet will do it.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I've had queens who absolutely refused to use a litter tray in the same room as newborns so I wouldn't consider that unusual or a cause for concern.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

havoc said:


> I've had queens who absolutely refused to use a litter tray in the same room as newborns so I wouldn't consider that unusual or a cause for concern.


My girls used to be the same. It was a relief in a way, since I always slept in the kitten room and getting out of bed to give them access to an alternative tray was far preferable to changing a tray in the middle of the night.



nikkiwicker said:


> ok thank u she wont poo in the litter tray food and water are next to her so is the tray she jumped out my kitchen window to poo in the gareden and came straight back she is doing really well with the kittens but just bit worried about her she only left the box to go poo but wont use the tray and thats it she dont leave them


The girl is only attempting to keep her nest clean and not attract predators.

Can you give her a tray in another room? It would be better than letting her outside.


----------

